# Romans 1: In what way do unbelievers know God?



## Justified (Feb 7, 2016)

What is the nature of unbelievers knowledge of God? It says that they know God (and I believe that). However, I wonder in what way. Is this a conscious knowledge? For example, when I ask an atheist whether he believes in God, and he says, "No, I do not," while in his mind he consciously tells himself he's lying to me, is that what is going on? That seems to me to be just empirically false, though I am open to correction.

What is the nature of this knowledge and its suppression. Your answers would be of great help. It is actually an unbeliever that had this question for me, and I would like to give him an adequate response.


----------



## MW (Feb 7, 2016)

A fairly standard answer among the reformed orthodox is the "sense of divinity" or "conscience." This means the atheist's reasons can be recognised as genuine unbelief on the one hand (giving basis to the charge of infidelity), but also taken as an underlying proof that God is presupposed to exist (leaving them without excuse). I have a Hugh Binning quotation on hand so I will refer to that, and he has a good practical turn in his way of expressing things:



> Works, 36: If any man denied the divine majesty, I would seek no other argument to persuade him than what was used to convince an old philosopher who denied the fire: they put his hand in it till he felt it. So, I say, return within to thy own conscience, and thou shalt find the scorching heat of that Divine Majesty burning it up, whom thou wouldst not confess. There is an inward feeling and sense of God that is imprinted in every soul by nature that leaves no man without such a testimony of God, that makes him “without excuse;” there is no man so impious, so atheistical, but whether he will or not, he shall feel at some times that which he loves not to know or consider of: so that what rest secure consciences have from the fear and terror of God, it is like the sleep of a drunken man, who, even when he sleeps, does not rest quietly.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 7, 2016)

It is best to say it is suppressed knowledge (1:18).

Also, the heart is deceitful (Jer. 17:9).

Taking those ideas together, I think it can be said that an atheist can think he is being honest in saying he does not believe in God, but it is self-deception. And such self-deception requires continual effort to maintain--that's the suppression in unrighteousness.

I've seen from time to time atheists act like they believe in God and judgment and just wrath. Once I heard an atheist (when talking about evildoers taking advantage of the poor) say, "I hate God that hell doesn't exist. I hate that there isn't an eternal judgment on such people!" 

I remarked that "God has shown this to you. Your desire for justice is consistent with what is shown to be right in your very bones. The Creator put that there."

Which led to silence. 

I think he had a sense of God, but could not bring himself to yield to knowing he had a sense of God. That is what is so remarkable about the deceitful heart: it leads one to "honestly" believe in a lie.


----------



## earl40 (Feb 8, 2016)

There is a difference between asking if someone "believes in God" vs. if they "believe God exists". Personally I tire of trying to reason with most in discussing the existence of God which I know they know. The hard part and painful part is arising the conscience to the reason they deny a belief "in God".


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 8, 2016)

In addition to the sense of the divine implanted in all men, I believe Paul is also referring to God's general provision to all men. All men "know" the goodness of God, hence Paul's indictment of man for not being thankful in Romans 1:21.


----------



## raydixon9 (Feb 8, 2016)

Check out Calvin's Institutes. I think its Book 1 Chapter 1.1-1.5 which deals with fallen man's relationship with God and draws heavily from Romans 1.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 8, 2016)

Justified said:


> What is the nature of unbelievers knowledge of God?



Romans 1:18-21
18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who hold [down, or suppress] the truth in unrighteousness;

1. All men know the true God. (except His love and graciousness, which is only revealed by special revelation)
2. They know that He is angry with them. This is revealed by the results of the fall. E.g., sickness, wars, death, natural disasters, etc.
3. The sinful nature of men causes them to suppress the truth they know through unrighteousness.

19 Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath shewed it unto them.

1. There is a set of truths about God that all men know.
2. God has infallibly revealed these truths in every man.

20 For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:

1. All men, from the creation onward through to today, know that God is a Spirit (invisible)
2. These things are clearly seen.
3. The creation infallibly reveals these attributes of God to all men.
4. There is a set of things that all men know about God.
a. His eternal power, or omnipotence.
b. His Godhead. E.g, that there is one God, etc.
5. These attributes of God are so infallibly revealed in every man that they are without excuse when they are inevitably judged.

21 Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened.

1. The scripture is clear, I.e. they know the true God.
2. All men by nature reject God.
3. God judiciously judges their sin and darkens their hearts.

Romans 1:32
Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them.

1. All men know that they stand condemned by the judgment of God.
2. All men know thy deserve death and hell.
3. Nevertheless, they continue in and increase their sin.
4. Their darkened minds take pleasure in others that are under the same condemnation.


John 3:19 (KJV)
And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

Application:
Don’t be fooled when speaking to unbelievers and athiests. They KNOW what you are talking about. They KNOW God. The true God.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 8, 2016)

Speaking from my own experience, I was raised (1950s) by my Mother who said she was an atheist to her dying day. When I was in elementary school, prior to 1961, we said the Lord's Prayer and/or the 23rd Psalm in the morning. I remember asking my Mother about God. She said there was no God, and that the world had been created by 'mother nature.' My Mother was of Jewish ancestry, non observant of course. I don't know , but my impression is, that the holocaust had a great deal to do with her, and her family's, proclaimed atheism.

When I was about 5 or 6 I had to have surgery. I recovered and I recall my Mom telling me that she had prayed to God for me. Mixed messages to be sure. As I grew older I vacillated between atheism, and agnosticism well into my adulthood. I had little or no exposure to religion, nor to the Bible. C.S. Lewis, in 'The Problem Of Pain', describes the 'Numinous' as an inherent quality within mankind which is a subliminal awareness that there is a Deity. I read that many years ago, before I came to believe, and I felt then that it accurately described my state throughout my life despite any claims I may have made to atheism.

When Paul says we 'suppress the truth in unrighteousness' I can see that was the case in my own life. I loved the darkness and hated the light. I came to a saving knowledge of the Lord Jesus Christ at the age of 37. I had decided to read the NT to prove to myself the cliché that 'the Bible contradicts itself.' When I got through the Gospels, and Acts, to the 1st of Romans I knew that the Bible was true and I greatly felt the need of a Saviour.

The Holy Spirit then enlightened the eyes of my understanding through His Holy Word. Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ who has blessed us with all spiritual blessings in heavenly _places_ in Christ. Ephesians 1:3


----------



## timfost (Feb 8, 2016)

VictorBravo said:


> It is best to say it is suppressed knowledge (1:18).
> 
> Also, the heart is deceitful (Jer. 17:9).
> 
> ...





Is. 30:10



> Who say to the seers, “Do not see,”
> And to the prophets, “Do not prophesy to us right things;
> *Speak to us smooth things, prophesy deceits*.



And Rom. 1:25



> *who exchanged the truth of God for the lie*, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.



Men willfully deny these truths and can honestly believe their own lie. And yet they still tend to have moral parameters to one extent or another which is evidence that the image of God is not totally absent.


----------



## Alex the Less (Feb 9, 2016)

*"by" translation of preposition*

The _en_ (in Greek) can be rendered with "by" which what is probably meant by Paul. As others have said in this thread: those who do not acknowledge God suppress this knowledge by their choosing their sinful acts, they refuse to repent.

Listen to The Spirit in your dealings with the unconverted and pray that God would grant them repentance leading to the truth.


----------

